# Haunted Mansion Cousin Maude Statue!



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Here she is ! Cousin Maude! I decided to cast this piece in Rigid Polyurathane foam. The only thing I don't like with the foam is that the air bubbles that get trapped inside the casting. But a few fellow haunters told me that it happens with foam but it also adds to the realism of a old haunted statue! I will also be casting her in resin as well. She is 29 inches tall.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Great work!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Gadzooks great sir, this sculpt is incredible! Another fine job G.P., I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice!
Are you going to do the negative/concave version of this like the HM?
Temperature and conditions (humidity, etc.) can cause the bubbles. You might talk to the people at Reynolds Advanced Material, they may have some easy solutions for this kind of thing in the future.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Really nice work!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Amazing!!!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

She looks fantastic! I had a teacher who looked like her. Miss Pruneface.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Awesome work!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

imagejpg1_zps8b1fab07.jpg Photo by Renee754754 | Photobucket


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

OMG is it ok that i love you right now lol  this is amazingly awesome.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

*Finally!*

Here she is Finally! Casted in Tesin Cousin Maude! Hope I did her justice!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Nice work as usual!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I swear she is glowering at me! Nice!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Wow. Very nice.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Fantastic!! Very well done.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone !


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

This one is for a customer!


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Im huge Diz haunted mansion fan top notch work!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks very much!


----------



## darrylqmiller (Oct 22, 2012)

Unbelievably AWESOME!! Wish I had half the talent.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

darrylqmiller said:


> Unbelievably AWESOME!! Wish I had half the talent.


Thanks Much Appreciated!&#127875;


----------

